# Whats your pb mile time?



## Twofu2 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just want to see what are some of people's best mile run times. Mine is 7:20 mins, trying to get it down to 6:00 by end of school year. Btw,I'm 12.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 3, 2009)

5:50, i was 13 when i did it


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 3, 2009)

8:42 I beat my old time by 3 minutes (was really out of shape then).


----------



## gylve (Oct 3, 2009)

Never did a mile run, but i usualy run 3 km (~1.86 miles) in 12 minutes.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 3, 2009)

6:45
I can do better. I probably have done better but I dont get time until nation championships


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 3, 2009)

I've gotten 5:28 but that was for gym class 2 years ago...I can probably do around that now.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 3, 2009)

5:03 almost under 4 grr


----------



## Kolraz (Oct 3, 2009)

Mines around 5:20-5:30, probably should be faster consider i do running a lot =)


----------



## Novriil (Oct 3, 2009)

hmm.. how long is a mile?  1.6km isn't it? then I should run it with 6 and half minutes maybe.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 3, 2009)

My best time was around 6 minutes but that was during a P.T. test


----------



## Anthony (Oct 3, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> 5:03 almost under 4 grr



In that case, I guess I'm almost sub 3:30.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 3, 2009)

Over 10 minutes. I've only completed it once or twice. I've always been bad at running.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 3, 2009)

I feel slow at 7:55, I can do half miles sub-3 though.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2009)

4:54 during a workout for cross country. I've never run the mile in competition.

I did an 11:21 2 mile, but that was during a different workout, and I knew I still had to run a mile and a half mile after that.

My best 5k was a mid-17 or something like that.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 3, 2009)

Mine is 6:23. 

I guess that is not that bad considering all of the lung problems that I have.


----------



## babyle (Oct 3, 2009)

5:09 at one of my track meets.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 3, 2009)

6:15, last summer. I would be faster, but I had to take a break because of knee problems.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 4, 2009)

Was this designed to lower my self esteem?


----------



## fundash (Oct 4, 2009)

uhhh..ya..i'm REALLY out of shape, like 13:xx is my best...
btw, i'm 11-12 (my b-day is november 25)


----------



## Faz (Oct 4, 2009)

Wutza mile? 

ok 1.6km. I can run the 800 in 2:40, so... maybe 6 mins for a mile?


----------



## Kian (Oct 4, 2009)

3:43.12, obv.


----------



## Carson (Oct 4, 2009)

Best mile in competition was a 6:59, but that was after running a 5k the same day. My best training time was 5:58. I have done a lot of speed work since then, and although I train more for 5k's than for miles, I would say that I'm down to around 5:30ish. I will plan on doing a mile at the start of one of my workouts this week so I can get an updated time.

Side note: I ran my fastest 5k ever this morning... 24:59. I actually could have ran faster, but I didn't realize I was at the finish until I came around a corner and there it was. I still had quite a bit left to give. My previous best was 25:59.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 4, 2009)

I fail.
10:28.
I need to get out more x.x


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 4, 2009)

Around 6:15 for the first mile of a 5k that was about 23 min in total. For cross country practice, I had a few 4:30 for 1300m around the school. I don't know what's the best I can get if I try my best right now, maybe 5:40 based on my 1300m time. My goal is to get sub-5 min by the end of the school year. It will be difficult...
A more immediate goal is to average faster on the 400m than the hi-games.net 4x4x4.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm joining cross country at my school again, but I'm recovering from a cold and my lungs were brutally attacked, and they feel like a smoker's lungs?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 4, 2009)

Last timed mile I ran was 5:30.
Over 3 years ago.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

sub-7 at least
probably 6:55

I need at least sub-7 to play soccer.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 4, 2009)

about 6 (6:06 last timed...)

goal: maybe around 5:30-ish
I fail. Then again, I don't even excercise, so that's okay.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. I'm only around 6:30.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 5, 2009)

Just before I left army I could run 1.5mile in 8min 15secs. Never done 1mile run timed. Now, having not run in nearly 18months I'd probably only just dip below 10mins 30secs. I do cycle every day, so my cardio is still there, just not sure how my legs would react to the impact.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 6, 2009)

My pb mile? Sub-10. Seconds.


----------



## FrankMorris (Oct 6, 2009)

I ran a mile a couple of weeks ago. I don't train for it, but my time was 5:49. I almost passed out I think. 

Not always a good thing to run when you are pissed off. It catches up to you.

Frank


----------



## ianini (Oct 6, 2009)

5.59
im 13


----------



## V-te (Oct 6, 2009)

5:19 hmmm if I would've stayed in track, i could've gotten faster


----------



## peterbat (Oct 6, 2009)

4:49, like a year ago.


----------



## Carson (Oct 7, 2009)

Carson said:


> Best mile in competition was a 6:59, but that was after running a 5k the same day. My best training time was 5:58. I have done a lot of speed work since then, and although I train more for 5k's than for miles, I would say that I'm down to around 5:30ish. I will plan on doing a mile at the start of one of my workouts this week so I can get an updated time.



Just got home from running a mile. 6:01... 3 seconds off of my best time. I'm sure I could have ran it quicker, as I am a lot faster and have much more stamina than I did when I ran the 5:58. Tonight, however, I ran the entire mile at a steady pace. Previously, I ran at a slower pace and pretty much sprinted the last 1/4. Even with a slightly slower time, I am happier with the steady pace... mostly because I train for 5 and 10k's. I rarely run only 1 mile.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 7, 2009)

Any tips for getting under 8:42? Also if it matters I am 12 years old.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 7, 2009)

cubeman34 said:


> Any tips for getting under 8:42 and? Also if it matters I am 12 years old.



run a lot.

being 12 don't matter.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 7, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> cubeman34 said:
> 
> 
> > Any tips for getting under 8:42 and? Also if it matters I am 12 years old.
> ...



Thought so...


----------



## Zeroknight (Oct 7, 2009)

> Btw,I'm 12.



Not to be the bearer of bad news, but isn't it illegal for him to be here?


----------



## Parity (Oct 8, 2009)

My best is 9:47 I have bad asthma but I am in shape.


----------

